# ¡¡¡Mateamargo rebasa los 1000 posts!!!



## loladamore

*¡Muchísimas felicidades, Mateamargo!*​ 
Y mil gracias por toda tu ayuda tan valiosa​ 
(cuando no andas tan mambeado que ves la radiografía de tu suegra).​ 
Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo, y a veces hasta aprendemos algo.
​ 
*¡Mil saludos!*​ 
Lola  ​


----------



## Moritzchen

Por amigos como vos, sagaces, inteligentes, con un gran sentido del humor y tan humanos vale la pena hacerse una escapadita y volver al foro por un segundo para mandarte un gran abrazo y  decirte que tus próximos mil son muy esperados por muchos que realmente necesitan una orientación certera en sus dudas bilingües.


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Mateamargo...!

Nada más que añadir, excepto repetir todo lo que dijeron Lola y Moritzen!

A por segundo millar!


----------



## Mate

Recién ahora se me ocurrió ver este foro de felicitaciones y me ha dado una gran alegría. ¡Los quiero mucho!
Mate

P.s.: si alguien se tomara el trabajo de revisar los mil posts, cosa para nada recomendable, vería que la mitad son respuestas cortas e insustanciales. Y la otra mitad, pavadas y chistes tontos.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Felicitaciones Mate.
Muy bien 10. Sigue así. (Ah!... las maestras de entonces...)

Inodoro y Mendieta, muy buena elección, me encantó.


----------



## Mate

Luis Albornoz said:


> Felicitaciones Mate.
> Muy bien 10. Sigue así. (Ah!... las maestras de entonces...)
> 
> Inodoro y Mendieta, muy buena elección, me encantó.


 
De nada Luis, y si, las maestras de entonces...

Me alegra que te guste mi nuevo avatar de Caloi, no...de Landrú, no...de Sendra, o... ¿de Nik?

!Ahhh, ya me acordé, si es de un rosarino!: Fito Páez


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas felicidades, Mate!  Y gracias por todo tu ayuda aqui!

Te mando esto para ayudarte festejar este dia especial!  Provecho!


abrazos de un "eh?" a un "che!",
Chaska


----------



## Mate

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Muchas felicidades, Mate! Y gracias por todo tu ayuda aqui!
> 
> Te mando esto para ayudarte festejar este dia especial! Provecho!
> 
> 
> abrazos de un "eh?" a un "che!",
> Chaska


Gracias Chaska por tu torta de hojas de arce. ¡Debe estar riquísima!


----------



## DCPaco

Felicidades Mate!


----------



## Mate

DCPaco said:


> Felicidades Mate!


Gracias! Cueando te quede bien echale una mirada a esto


----------



## Eugin

¡Felicitaciones por los primeros mil posts, Mate!!!

Y si sientes que 




Mateamargo said:


> la mitad son respuestas cortas e insustanciales. Y la otra mitad, pavadas y chistes tontos.


,cosa que dudo mucho, ¡no estás solo, jeje!!!    

Fuera de broma, ya sean insustanciales o pavadas, todas las veces que has venido al socorro de muchos foreros, ya sea para ayudarles o para hacerlos reir, son muy bien agradecidas!!!  

Cualquier forma, ¡es muy bien recibida!!

¡Un fuerte abrazo a mi compatriota de parte de la Eulogia   !!!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, y que sigan las mateadas!!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Mate,

*Salud!* por los primeros 1000.

Gracias por toda esa participación.

Saludos!

fsabroso.


----------



## Citizen of the world

Que asombroso! Parece que todos son unos veteranos del foro - felicitaciones a todos!


----------



## piripi

¡Felicidades, Mate!  Although our paths haven’t crossed often (usually because I’m on page 40 of the threads while you guys are exchanging rapid fire on page 1), I really enjoy reading your posts. I’m either learning something new or laughing out loud (or both)… and what could be better than that? 

Looking forward to the next thousand…

Piri


----------



## Soledad Medina

Espero no haber llegado demasiado tarde para felicitarte como mereces.  Tus aportes demuestran que eres un forero muy inteligente y que nunca pierdes tu buen humor.  ¡Que sigan muchos más!!!
Un afectuoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Mei

Ooops.... ¿todavía estáis por aquí?.... Muchas felicidades Mateamargo y gracias por tu ayuda!!!

Mei


----------



## Mate

Bueno, sí. todavía estoy. Mil gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Mate

Eugin said:


> ¡Felicitaciones por los primeros mil posts, Mate!!!
> 
> Y si sientes que
> 
> 
> 
> ,cosa que dudo mucho, ¡no estás solo, jeje!!!
> 
> Fuera de broma, ya sean insustanciales o pavadas, todas las veces que has venido al socorro de muchos foreros, ya sea para ayudarles o para hacerlos reir, son muy bien agradecidas!!!
> 
> Cualquier forma, ¡es muy bien recibida!!
> 
> ¡Un fuerte abrazo a mi compatriota de parte de la Eulogia   !!!


 
Inodoro Pereyra es un solitario gaucho de la pampa argentina, hombre de mal genio y mucha picardía criolla.
Suele filosofar, mate en mano, sobre la condición del hombre de campo, con su perro Mendieta.
Sus únicas posesiones son su rancho de adobe y su obesa esposa, Eulogia Tapia. Dijo Inodoro respecto de ella: "Endijpué de tantos años, si tengo que elegir otra vez, la elijo a la Eulogia con los ojos cerrados. Porque si los abro elijo a otra".


----------



## Alicky

Mateamargo: 
Felicitaciones por tus mil posts (o  1100 depende cómo lo veas). 
Espero que sigas mateando con nosotros durante varios miles posts más.
Saludos para Inodoro Toro y  Mendieta Perro.


----------



## Mate

Alicky said:


> Mateamargo:
> Felicitaciones por tus mil posts (o 1100 depende cómo lo veas).
> Espero que sigas mateando con nosotros durante varios miles posts más.
> Saludos para Inodoro Toro y Mendieta Perro.


 
Muchas gracias Ali, con vos hemos compartido muchos momentos de risas, y espero que lo sigamos haciendo. Hasta que se cansen los modereitors y nos peguen una patada en el trashte, o en el trajte. 
Bah, en el tujes.

¿Y pa' la Eulogia no hay saludos?


----------



## Alicky

Mateamargo said:


> Muchas gracias Ali, con vos hemos compartido muchos momentos de risas, y espero que lo sigamos haciendo. Hasta que se cansen los modereitors y nos peguen una patada en el trashte, o en el trajte.
> Bah, en el tujes.
> 
> ¿Y pa' la Eulogia no hay saludos?


 
¡Ahijuna con la lobuna! Me olvidé de la Eulogia. Digalé que la Alicky le manda saludos y le admira el esjuerzo que hace pa' soportar tal renegau.

*Tujes: tambien conocido como ojets. Se pronuncia tujesh.
 Me parece que ahora si no' linchan los modereitors no' linchan. 

Mate, en serio, ¡que cumplas muchos, muchos mas!


----------



## frida-nc

Mateamargo, o dulce según la hora,
Siempre un placer leer tus mensajes y aprender de ti.
Pido perdón por llegar tarde, y te doy las gracias por estar con nosotros.


----------



## Mate

frida-nc said:


> Mateamargo, o dulce según la hora,
> Siempre un placer leer tus mensajes y aprender de ti.
> Pido perdón por llegar tarde, y te doy las gracias por estar con nosotros.


 
¡Gracias frida! 

I'm taking it _amargo_ right now_,_ while typing this. 

¡Que tengas un muy buen fin de semana!


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicidades por todos estos posts y por compartir con nosotros tus conocimientos!
Un beso muy grande, yo también estoy tomando unos mates en este mismo instante... , por supuesto, amargo.


----------



## Mate

Honeypum said:


> ¡Felicidades por todos estos posts y por compartir con nosotros tus conocimientos!
> Un beso muy grande, yo también estoy tomando unos mates en este mismo instante... , por supuesto, amargo.


 
¡Más vale tarde que nunca! dijo un paisano  . 

Un gran beso para vos también, y Dios quiera que nos sigamos cruzando en el foro. (¿sonó muy de gaucho todo esto? )

Feliz mateada y mejor fin de semana!

Mate


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Qué vaina! Siempre llego tarde a las fiestas.

No me he cruzado mucho con vos, pero he probado tu mate amargo. ¡Excelente!

Felicitaciones.


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy (Belated) Postiversary, Mateamargo! 

I look forward to collaborating with you on a few of the next thousand!


----------



## heidita

Pero bueno, monteamargo, si me descuido cumples los dos mil....

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Pues, llegando recontratarde, como buena venezolana, por la presente te felicita una trigueña un pelo más al norte de tus latitudes, pero que se ha tripeado, vacilado, y en pocas palabras se ha partido el *** de la risa con tus posts divertidos, y que ha aprendido un mundo, sus lunas, y hasta parte de los planetas vecinos con tus comentarios serios y acertados...​ 
No jé ni pa' qué postiá, ji dentro 'e naitita 'e ná te vamo'j a está congratulando po' lo dojmil... Pero ahi te ves, Mate/buddy/pana! ​ 
Felicisísimos mil!!!!​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mateamargo said:


> Recién ahora se me ocurrió ver este foro de felicitaciones y me ha dado una gran alegría. ¡Los quiero mucho!
> Mate
> 
> P.s.: si alguien se tomara el trabajo de revisar los mil posts, cosa para nada recomendable, vería que la mitad son respuestas cortas e insustanciales. Y la otra mitad, pavadas y chistes tontos.


 
Hola Mate.
Soy Nueva en esto, pero el poco tiempo que tengo , me he divertido mucho con tus ocurrencias y comentarios, a veces muy sabios.

Felicidades por tus mil....
Un Abrazo!!!!

RM!


----------



## Sparrow22

JA !!!!! mirá lo tarde que llegué que ya casi vas por los 1600 !!!! 

Bueh, pero la intención era saludarte por los primeros 1.000 mates servidos   !!!!!

No nos hemos cruzado en el foro (de hecho, ya apenas si aparezco ), pero si en algún PM !!!!! pero veo que cosechaste varios amigos foreros !!!!! 

Un cariño, suerte y a no aflojar (que yerba tomás ??? )
Saludos pa´la Eulogia y no dejemos al Mendieta afuera de esto, che !!!!!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Mate. ¡Joé que despiste, si llevas casi ya 2000! Bueno campeón, muchas felicidades, siempre es muy divertido y educativo coincidir contigo.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## Mate

Gracias Beto, Fenix, Heidita, Venezuelan sweetie, Rosangelus, Sparrow y Antpax. Son todos muy amables y afectuosos. 

Y ya que insisten tanto (?) les voy a dedicar un verso:

Los aprecia de verdad
este nerd irreverente
que no se da con la gente
en la que huele maldad.

Un abrazo - Mate


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Wau! Mate. Que halago!
Irreverente , no lo pongo en Duda, te brota!!
Pero jamas pense que fueses un Nerd! ojala sea solo cuestion de rimas y esas cosas.
Gracias por la parte del verso que me corresponda, Esta muy Lindo....
RM!


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Mate: QUÉ ALEGRÍA ME HAS DADO! TE FELICITO DE TODO CORAZÓN! A FOREROS COMO VOS, NO HAY QUE PERDERLOS NUNCA, NO SOLO POR TUS APORTES SINO TAMBIÉN POR TU CALIDAD DE GENTE!*
*BESOS INMENSOS,*
*Fernita *​


----------

